# Website Help



## JodlesP (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I new to this forum, having just joined today 

I was wondering if anyone would be able to offer me any advise on how to set up my own website?? I am starting up my own part time dog sitting/walking business etc and although I have advertised on Facebook/Twitter/Gumtree etc I really think that having a website makes it a lot more proffessional.

If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 
Jodie


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome (I'm fairly new myself),

I run my own website and if you don't need ecommerce you could try Free Website Builder - Moonfruit - Total website design control for a free one or if you want to spend a little money each month and don't want it ecommerced enable, try Web Site Software / Content Management System

Always have contact details on your site and a physical address. If you don't want to show your home address you can get a virtual office for about £30-£60 per month. Just key in 'virtual office' plus your area in any search engine.

Once you have created your website, register with google webmaster tools and submit your sitemap.

Also list your site on google places uk.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what is the difference in the two sorry im stupid at these things im thinking of creating one but dont no which would be best for me


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

catsandcanines said:


> Free Website Builder - Moonfruit - Total website design control for a free one


This one is free and you can also sell online (but you would have to check if there is an extra charge for enabling the selling).



catsandcanines said:


> if you want to spend a little money each month and don't want it ecommerced enable, try Web Site Software / Content Management System


This is a website builder and doesn't have the option to sell online. It does cost £9.99 + VAT each month but you have alot of templates to choose from. You also have an online demo to try it before buying.

Its really best to visit both sites as they have more information.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

We use Web domain, register domain names, hosting, dedicated server solutions - Namesco ....really happy with it all. We paid for our domain name and i think there was achoice for someone to build your website. however we got the SiteMaker because we like the fact that we can change it whenever we want without having to pay extra. It depends on how much you know about the net because the more you know about SEO, google searches, tagging, meta data...etc the better your site will be and the better it will appear in engine searches. However I didn't know much about it when I started....but learnt along the way 

Jenni


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Jodie,

I use a free website called Webs and I have been really pleased with it.
You have to pay for a domain name yearly, but the site is free to design etc and really easy to navigate

I'll pm you my page and see what you think.

Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting


----------

